

Ask HN: how can a non-American Internet user contribute to anti-SOPA protests? - beerglass

SOPA related protests are all over the web today - Wikipedia, Google, Hacker News and many other popular websites. As I am not based in USA, the law per se is not directly going to affect users and businesses in my country. But as a user of these amazing Internet services based in the USA, it affects me too and I want to get involved. Question to HN users - how can a non-American Internet user contribute to Anti-SOPA protests?
======
SaintSal
You can spread the word, and you can also let your representation know your
views. International political pressure counts too.

